
Just How Accurate Are Fitbits? The Jury Is Out - adamsi
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/26/technology/personaltech/fitbit-accuracy.html
======
mnkmnk
So fitbit is as accurate as professional equipment on high activity?

